# Phrag. Fritz Schomburg (two different seedlings)



## Drorchid (Nov 25, 2009)

I thought you may enjoy these:

Both these seedlings are Phrag. Fritz Schomburg (kovachii x besseae) made with the besseae flavum

This is a new seedling that has bloomed for us:

Phrag. Fritz Schomburg 'Pink Princess':







This one is a second bloom (last time it bloomed was in December 2008): 
Phrag. Fritz Schomburg 'Prarie Rose'; This time it is branching!











whole plant:






Both flowers side by side for comparison:





Robert


----------



## parvi_17 (Nov 25, 2009)

Wow! I especially like the lighter colored one.


----------



## terryros (Nov 25, 2009)

Great pictures, Robert. I have seen the pinker one in person and although I know I should like shape of the rosier one better, there is something about the pinker flower that really grabs your eye when you see it.


----------



## GuRu (Nov 25, 2009)

Both are outstandigly attractive ones :drool: :drool: :drool:- congrats Robert.

Best regards from Germany, rudolf


----------



## John M (Nov 25, 2009)

Both are beautiful, Robert! I'm partial to the more pink one as well....the colour is unique. Fritz schomburg is a nice hybrid....one that I think lots of people will grow for it's own qualities, as well use it for further breeding. Congrats on the side spike too!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 25, 2009)

The second one is the lightest I've seen. I can't believe its in such a small pot!! Yay besseae hybrids! [Someone else owns the copyright to Yay P_ hybrids! and I can't afford the lawsuit! ]


----------



## Drorchid (Nov 25, 2009)

NYEric said:


> The second one is the lightest I've seen. I can't believe its in such a small pot!! Yay besseae hybrids! [Someone else owns the copyright to Yay P_ hybrids! and I can't afford the lawsuit! ]



Yep it is only in a 3.25" pot, so that gives an estimate of how big the plant and flowers are! It does need to go into a larger pot by the way.

Robert


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 25, 2009)

I love them both!!!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Nov 25, 2009)

Lovely! I'm partial to Pink Princess.


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 25, 2009)

:clap::clap::clap: Nice Robert!
I prefer the shape & color of the darker one, but I wouldn't mind having the lighter one!


----------



## phrag guy (Nov 25, 2009)

they are both nice in there own way


----------



## smartie2000 (Nov 25, 2009)

I'd take either one. I love the qualities of both of them. The lighter one seems to have a shade different from other phrag hybrids, I love that!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 25, 2009)

Gorgeous pinks. The lighter one is stunning.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 26, 2009)

Great blooms Robert!!!! Any chance that the one I got in may from OL is one of those?? (no clonal names of parents specified on the tag) Jean


----------



## labskaus (Nov 26, 2009)

The darker one has great petals, the lighter a better dorsal and a really sweet colour. I like them both.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Nov 26, 2009)

Both are very nice! I'm really please to see than multifloral potential is there!


----------



## toddybear (Nov 26, 2009)

Way to go! Besseae certainly dominates the shape.


----------



## Hera (Nov 26, 2009)

Kovachii is doing such interesting things to the shape and color of its hybrids. So much potential is there. They are both very nice!


----------



## orchids3 (Nov 27, 2009)

Beautiful! Would take either one of them. Bought a Fritz Schomberg from HP Norton not long ago. I thought it was so small it would take years to flower. After looking at your there is hope that the wait may not be so long. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Ron-NY (Nov 28, 2009)

The pale one is a different shade to see coming from kovachii. 
Is it being considered crossing it back onto bessea var flava?


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 28, 2009)

nice comparison


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 29, 2009)

wow, very very nice. I may have to give up my ban against acquiring hybrids...


----------



## Heather (Nov 29, 2009)

Really interesting to compare the two, Robert.


----------



## Drorchid (Nov 30, 2009)

JeanLux said:


> Great blooms Robert!!!! Any chance that the one I got in may from OL is one of those?? (no clonal names of parents specified on the tag) Jean



Yes, it came from the same batch as these.

Robert


----------



## Drorchid (Nov 30, 2009)

Ron-NY said:


> The pale one is a different shade to see coming from kovachii.
> Is it being considered crossing it back onto bessea var flava?



Yes, I already did that. I also sibbed them together, hopefully some of the next generation will have even more yellow in it; That is how Terry root got some pure white Hanne Popow's; he sibbed two first generation ones that were made with besseae flavum.

Robert


----------



## NYEric (Nov 30, 2009)

Put me on the list of some, please!


----------

